# Another newbie.



## Victor (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi all. Been looking at the site for a while now, trying to suss it all out as this is my first year with a campervan.
Have been tent campers for years but getting older and ( wiser) ??  realised that I need the extra comfort that my " tin tent" brings.
Enjoyed a couple of weeks in France in the summer and have been down to Somerset and Dorset this year and a plan is in motion to do our version of the Scottish 500 in a few weeks.
Ive enjoyed having access to the POIs which have helped with planning routes immensely.
Its amazing how many are close to places Ive travelled to for years without realising that we could have had a wildcamping option.
Hope to see some of you on our travels.....


----------



## The laird (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy,will keep my eyes open for you:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 1, 2018)

Good to hear from you.
Enjoy your life on the wild side.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello Victor and welcome to the forum... hope you enjoy being part of the community :welcome:
Don't forget to put in a request for your welcome pack and big W sticker, so you'll recognise other members on the road :drive:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## izwozral (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## Victor (Oct 3, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Hello Victor and welcome to the forum... hope you enjoy being part of the community :welcome:
> Don't forget to put in a request for your welcome pack and big W sticker, so you'll recognise other members on the road :drive:



Hi. Thanks for your welcome, much appreciated.
I have applied for my new member pack and recieved an email with a support ticket number ?
Does this mean its being processed.
           Regards Victor


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes, that's it... Admin or the lovely Mrs Admin will sort it out for you


----------



## Victor (Oct 3, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Yes, that's it... Admin or the lovely Mrs Admin will sort it out for you View attachment 67801



Thats excellent. I was up in Kielder Forest area yesterday and there were a few MHs about. I have found myself looking for the stickers on windcreens already !!!! 

        Thank Yoo Victor


----------



## Robmac (Oct 3, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

